# Has your Excel knowledge helped your career?



## Big Monkey (Feb 20, 2007)

I started out knowing zero about true Excel usage in early 2005. I mean like I was asking my boss how to use the find/replace feature.

After a while I put my mind to learning all about it and came to this board after watching an episode of G4TV from Mr. Excel plugging his site.

I have to say it's the best thing I've done career wise ....ever I think.

I'm now one of the most, if not the most, knowledgable Excel users in my department of about 100+ users and created various applications to help everyone.

I'm wondering just how far what I know can take me? Are there any real career paths that I can look for that focus heavy on Excel based application development.

Just to clarify, I am no where near where I want to be. I still use this board a lot to learn new ways of doing things, troubleshooting, and to find solutions.

Still though, I don't want to waste what I've learned in a position that really doesn't take advantage of my newly found skills. To that end, I don't know where to start looking.

Has Excel VBA been a stepping stone to other forms of programming for anyone?

Could anyone share their experiences and advice for a relative beginner in the field of Application Development?

I seriously enjoy making applications for users. I get a real thrill out of seeing my work being used.

I hope to see some good stories


----------



## steve case (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh yes, making a new toy for someone to use is a great ego booster.  I have to say that most if not all of the little files I've made for people have some feature that wouldn't work if I hadn't asked how here at Mr. Excel.


----------



## ExcelChampion (Feb 20, 2007)

There are disciplines that rely heavily on Excel...Accounting and Data Analyst positions jump to my mind.  As well, you could do Excel consulting full time or on the side.  I work full time as a Marketing Analyst and have created a very sophisticated application for analyzing pricing structures.  I have also created several applications for downloading info from competitor websites, item lookups, etc.  As well, I have begun consulting and to my surprise it is very lucrative.  However, given that health insurance is incredibly expensive, I don't plan to quit my day job any time soon.

One caveat...consulting on the side means working 12 to 16 hours/day (if you take the jobs that come to you).  It is a lot of work when you already work full time.  But as you said, it is very rewarding to help others succeed.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 21, 2007)

I have developed a few spreadsheets to assist with the reporting processes in my Financial Accounts team (I am from an accounting background).  It has certainly helped in this respect.  If anyone in my team has an Excel (and indeed Access - altho I'm not entirely sure why this would be the case!) related issue, I am usually the first port of call to find out what the problem is.  However, in my particular field, I would say that my abilities within accounting itself are primary - the Excel is only really a useful add on.  I don't do a great deal with Excel these days (only by way of answering posts on the board) as my job doesn't demand that of me at the moment.  Which is a shame - because I really enjoy creating solutions in Excel.


----------



## TinaP (Feb 21, 2007)

I work in a bank.  I get called on daily as the Excel guru and my Excel knowledge doesn't come close to many of the posters here.  I don't know how much I've furthered my career, but I have received raises based on the spreadsheets I've developed.  In other words, my Excel knowledge benefits me now, but I'm not sure how marketable I'd be in another situation.  

This forum is invaluable.  Just this evening I created a worksheet in about an hour that would have taken weeks before I started hanging out here.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 22, 2007)

Definitely. It gave me a new career -- moved from working in science to working as an Excel consultant. 

Common link? I love to solve problems. Both careers give me that, but the consulting pays better. 

Denis


----------



## MarkAndrews (Feb 22, 2007)

Absolutely! In many ways, from the simple things, right the way through to the very complex

This site is fantastic too! I am learning new things everytime i visit or post a problem

Mark


----------



## litrelord (Feb 22, 2007)

I got the job I'm in now because the guy who did it before recommended me when he was leaving. He recommended me because I'd helped him out a few times with formulas etc so it helped me in that sense.

As a standalone skill it's not always worth that much but if you're interested in working with data in excel then you could build on that with access and SQL skills and move into a role that uses all of those.

Otherwise, as you say, use VBA as a stepping stone and start trying out some other languages and see how you get on.  HTML is easy enough and if you then learn javascript that would be handy to move into web design. Javascript is apparently close in syntax to PHP as well so if you had HTML, Javascript, PHP and SQL experience/skills then it would be good.

Or move more towards C and C# and look to making real standalone applications. There's good money to be made as a contracted programmer even if the work isn't guaranteed it usually makes up for it and a lot of projects are reasonably long term anyway.

those are my thoughts anyway.

Nick


----------



## Lewiy (Feb 22, 2007)

I've only been in my current job (accounting based) for about 6 months but have already established myself as the point of call for Excel related queries.  I have developed a couple of applications for the office with more in the pipeline and have found it very rewarding.

With regard to VBA, one thing that most modern/high level programming languages have in common are the "concepts" of writing programs, e.g. Looping procedures, sorting methods, etc.  so in that respect, VBA can definately be used as a stepping stone.  I only had very basic experience in Pascal & Delphi from college, but the concepts I picked up from the theory side helped me slip into VBA reasonably easily.


----------



## ExcelChampion (Feb 22, 2007)

> As a standalone skill it's not always worth that much



If I had a glove, I'd slap you with it.  Now, good day sir!


----------



## Cbrine (Feb 22, 2007)

I've taken my vba knowledge and actually moved into a role as an IT Business Analyst within my company.  Considering I stated out in customer service role and didn't start any post secondary eduction until after I assumed my current role, I think it's a pretty cool progression.  I learned most of what I know about VB from creating advanced VBA processes.  Prior to this position, I was working in HR as a compensation/system analyst.  VBA process automation came in very handy there.  I wouldn't be doing what I am today without knowing VBA.


----------



## litrelord (Feb 23, 2007)

> > As a standalone skill it's not always worth that much
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a glove, I'd slap you with it.  Now, good day sir!



Should have known better than to make that comment on this board shouldn't I


----------



## njimack (Feb 23, 2007)

Officially I'm employed as an accountant, but I spend about two-thirds of my time developing applications or improving existing spreadsheets for colleagues.

These range from basic accounting files, to a system for booking and reporting absence.

In the next few months I'll be leaving the accountancy stuff behind for good, and working full-time at going through every process used within Finance, looking to automate anything that's done manually.

So yes, my Excel knowledge (most of which was gained via MrExcel!) has definitely helped my career!


----------



## PA HS Teacher (Feb 23, 2007)

As a teacher I've created 10's of spreadsheets, userforms, codes etc that make my job easier, and hundreds, well really thousands that aren't directly related to what I do but were fun to make.  Most of my colleagues don't understand what I do but they think I'm really, really smart (far smarter than I actually am) and they come to me with computer problems, and occasionally some problems that allow me to use excel.

Like the rest of us here I enjoy solving problems.   I enjoy knowing that I'm helping someone else, and it is always interesting when I realize the person I'm helping may be halfway around the world.   I enjoy gaining some insight into someone else's life.    I always wonder what would it be like to work in accounting, or engineering, or healthcare or any number of other occupations.  I think we all enjoy the thought that someting we did is saving someone else time.  (It's certainly not saving us time!)  I guess it is human nature to wonder what the grass is like on the other side.

Interesting Posts that I've helped people with in the past. (that I can remember.)

- Data Analysis, Fit Lines, Predictions etc.
- Data Tabulation and analysis
- Text manipulations, formatting etc.
- Tournament Brackets, Pools etc.
- "Magic Square Generation"
- Solving Word Puzzles (e.g. letters add up to 1,000,000)
- Various math problems (Trig, Missing Sides Etc.)
- Physics Problems
- Financial Optimization Problems.
- Engineering Problems.
- Simulations (numerical and graphical using graphs or conditional formatting)
- Simulated two cars racing once.
- All sorts of automation of mundane tasks
- Generated Pseudo random data sets of a Bison Population Once.
- UDF for calculating the Area Under a Curve
- Seating Chart Generator for randomly seating students.

I'm curious what some of the interesting posts you've had in the past.

Am I straying from this thread? (Greg Truby would approve)


----------



## TrippyTom (Feb 26, 2007)

I work as a Presentation Designer for a popular bank in USA.  The main product we use is, sadly, PowerPoint.  I started out learning VBA in excel, and believe me, adapting that knowledge to the PowerPoint model was no easy process!  But it was worth it.

I have made several PowerPoint macros specific to my job that have tremendously helped out my department around the world.  Without the help from everyone in this forum, and the vast number of books I've purchased through this site and Amazon, and a few CDs as well, I wouldn't be where I am today.


----------



## WillR (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, i guess on balance it has.

But actually it was probably discovering the incredible learning resources available on the .net that has helped me to advance my career, not just specifically knowledge of the Excel software itself - although it has helped.


----------



## Fazza (Feb 28, 2007)

My Excel knowledge is my career.

I enjoy using Excel and have focussed on that. My role has me using Excel all the time. I have rejected offers of career promotions so that I can stay working 'in the corner' with Excel!


----------



## TiffanyG (Feb 28, 2007)

I, too, work in accounting. I have only been at this job a short time.  The department I was in prior to this had 4 employees. After downsizing I was left doing the job of 4. Thus, the door to VB was opened. I had to learn a way to automate.

My present employer has finally allowed me to write some VB to automate some reporting. I absolutely love it, but get very frustrated when I can't get it to work! Thank goodness for this site!  I buy books and spend hours researching to learn more. I hate to think eventually I will be back running numbers again all day.  I wish I could find a job where excel and VB would be my primary function.


----------



## Fazza (Feb 28, 2007)

> I wish I could find a job where excel and VB would be my primary function.


Tiffany, just make it so. It is exactly what I've done. Fazza


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 28, 2007)

> As a standalone skill it's not always worth that much



Yes and no. Just being an Excel whiz won't help a lot unless you turn out something useful. If you do, and you can enhance your role with those skills, then it's a huge benefit. 

Denis


----------



## Patience (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah - you certainly need to know how to appy it to your current situation. Otherwise there is no point, really. 

Last October I decided I was some what bored with my job (I work in Charity Finance) soI decided to start looking around. I had been the Excel Guru of the office (and used to think I knew a lot till I can here with a query!) and had set up some nice systems to make their work far more efficient. Unfortunately I got the impression that a lot of what I had done wasn't really going to get used, as I think some people didn't really see that there was ever an issue with taking several days to produce a report that I could do in 10 minutes.

So I went for a new job and was delighted when part of the interview was an excel test. I was also delighted when it was relatively difficult, and not just "Open a new workbook and sum a column." I totally screwed up the actual interview part, but I got a call back on the strength of my Excel alone Second time round in interview I was far more relaxed and I got the job.

So the long and the short of it is - yes Excel has helped my career!


----------



## Haris80cr (Mar 5, 2007)

It has helped me in every job that i have done so far. 
- Barman (yes indeed), 
- stock brocker (of course), 
- Employee in a tourist office (cutting employees' job in half with a simple  macro), 
- the bank i work for (not yet though because i need some help from you in order to solve one last problem)


----------



## Big Monkey (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new gig right now, but I'm not finding anything that looks interesting.

I want to put what I've learned to good use, but the only thing I find remotely relative to Excel is all dealing with the finance industry and/or requires experience with forecasting and such.

I hope something comes up soon.


----------



## Lewiy (Mar 8, 2007)

> I'm in the market for a new gig right now, but I'm not finding anything that looks interesting.
> 
> I want to put what I've learned to good use, but the only thing I find remotely relative to Excel is all dealing with the finance industry and/or requires experience with forecasting and such.
> 
> I hope something comes up soon.



I would say that anything whih involves databases of any sort (pretty much any industry) can involve Excel in some way or another, they just probably don't know it yet.


----------



## KenCriss (Mar 8, 2007)

I just won a Client Service award from my company largely for some Excel applications that I have written for my team over the last year.

I can say without a doubt that without the help from my friends here at Mr. Excel, I would have only a fraction of the knowledge that I have now (and I would not have won the award).  This is by far the best message board I have ever been associated with.

I am still trying to get better at the "giving back" part by helping other blokes out.

Learning VBA has helped my career immensely.


----------



## colmmc (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, excel has certainly helped my career.

I am the most proficient user of Excel in my company of avoer 60 people. I've got jobs because I was able to clean data using excel, create soft version of routing sheets, revolutionise what is done with back end raw data, create reports etc. I was the lead data analyst in creating Master Data for upload into SAP.

I am still useless with VBA - I've got VBA for Dummies but still find it difficult. 

Maybe an evening course would help.

Colm


----------



## colmmc (Jun 10, 2008)

SydneyGeek said:


> Definitely. It gave me a new career -- moved from working in science to working as an Excel consultant.
> 
> Common link? I love to solve problems. Both careers give me that, but the consulting pays better.
> 
> Denis



I want to become a consultant. I love data problem solving.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jun 10, 2008)

I would say yes, it has helped my career.  Do I consult full-time?  No, absolutely not.  I love doing it on the side and I don't want to do it full-time.  I see it more as a hobby of mine, and I don't want to overuse a hobby and make it something that I _don't_ enjoy.  But overall, yes it's helped greatly.  Sadly, most people I know equate "good at Excel" to "good with computers" and I end up looking at networking stuff (or the like).  LOL!


----------



## VoG (Jun 12, 2008)

It hasn't advanced my career as such (I don't think so anyway). I work for an R&D company in which I specialise in drinking water chemistry and treatment. I've used Excel for years for analysing and presenting experimental data. A few years ago I came up with an idea for a pretty big water chemistry model in Excel - very shortly after we produced our proposal and clients started signing-up I realised that I could not do what I wanted without code. This led to an extremely steep self-taught learning curve and ultimately a successful project (but when I look at some of the code now I cringe).

In my company I'm now usually the person of choice to work on projects involving Excel (especially involving VBA). Unfortunately this is not that often and, like Richard, most of my involvement with Excel is related to this board (and a couple of other general computing boards).


----------



## Michael M (Jun 12, 2008)

I started with Excel by asking our IT guy how to add 2 cells together. Then I was hooked !!
I now take great delight in providing other users with workbooks that "Can't be done in Excel" OR "Excel can't do that"
I never cease to be amazed by what CAN be done with Excel.
I have noticed that I too, have become the house "Guru".
I might add, that without this forum, I would still be trying to add those 2 cells together.

Power to all and thank you.
Michael M


----------



## MorganO (Jun 12, 2008)

It is amazing to me that my first reaction seeing Excel was "What good is this program?  Just a bunch of little boxes to type information in?  What use is that?!?" changed several days later after watching a co-worker type '=A1+B1' into a cell I said "You can program in this?!?'  I was hooked. It really accelerated my desire to learn everything about Excel and just about every other program I came across.

Now I am (as it seems with most everyone on this board) the office go-to-guy for all things Excel (and nearly every other IT issue).    I think it has had a positive impact on my career and has greatly increased my desire to pursue my hobby of programming to a full programming career once I retire from the military.

Just my opinion, but it seems because nearly every office uses MSOffice, and Excel seems to be the most used application in the bunch, thus being the office guru on Excel would obviously assist your career in many positive ways.

Owen


----------



## Makrini (Jun 22, 2008)

I started using excel in a role where I had to assess and monitor the quality performance of other employees (in a call centre).  24 months ago I had to ask how to hide a sheet.

  I got hooked when I discovered VBA beyond Macro recording.  I then developed applications and paperless systems to do my job in 1/10th of the time it used to take me.  I used that time to develop stronger data analysis and trending applications.
  I soon became the Excel expert (as most people here) in my workplace.

I recently changed positions to Reporting Analyst for the Centre - where I now do all the reporting including finance/accounting applications etc.  Within 2 weeks I have redeveloped and can achieve far more work with less time and effort as any of my predecessors.

I hope to continue using this to boost my career as Excel/Vba/Access and data analysis has become my entire job and I LOVE IT!


----------



## dcwinter (Jun 25, 2008)

I started using Excel as a Project Leader for a Six Sigma project i was running, and accidentally landed a job as a 'Data Analyst' which is the wrong job title really as I am more of a Information Manager and try to help improve the data available to people rather than produce the means to collect and maintain data.

Basically, I fill in the holes our I.S. department leaves behind, producing bespoke reports etc. for a small department within a large organisation.


----------



## GaryBusinesAnalystsUnite (Jun 27, 2008)

If i hadnt accidently learnt excel i probably wouldnt have a career!

So i guess its helped!


----------



## --ndn.diva-- (Jun 30, 2008)

i learned excel in high school, and i caught on really quickly. whatever assignment i was given in excel, i was able to finish fairly quickly. i became very comfortable writing long if statements, and using the various functions that excel offers. because of that experience, i am now being relied on in my internship to automate all of the reports my deparment runs. they had me writing macros the first week i was here!


----------



## Noel Holland (Jul 2, 2008)

I first came across the concept of spreadsheets when I bought a copy of Micro-office for the ZX81. It included a rudimentary knock off of visicalc and the idea of being able to work out the problem once and then just reuse the same solution everytime but with a new set of variables really appealed to me. At that time I was 14 and I was growing up during the spreadsheet wars.

I'm now 39 and a second generation Oil & Gas industry estimator. As a kid I used to sit on my dads knee making airfix models while he was busy totting up the total installed cost of a new oil platform for the UK north sea. I've seen how things have changed in my industry and discipline as a direct result of spreadsheet technology. In my dad's day he'd have a team of 20 estimators and calulation clerks taking 12 months to work up a total installed cost of a small oil facility. Today I'm expected to work out the cost of facilites topping 10 Bn USD, incorporating engineering detail from a team of over 200 engineers but with only myself and one other to carry out the work and still be within +/-15%.

Without spreadsheets I couldn't do my job and there'd be a decomposing pile of engineers bodies below my office window caused by the comment "oh, er... what happens if we change this part of the process". Trust me, many an un-named engineer has walked away with only a slight limp and mild bruising because I learned long ago how to think spreadsheets.

>Has your Excel knowledge helped your career?

No, Excel knowledge IS my career.


----------



## Excel Ranger (Jul 8, 2008)

I first really started using Excel day-to-day during my 3-month stint in Bosnia when my boss tossed me the shop laptop and said, "Excel: learn it, live it, love it!". That was in 1996. Over the years I have learned much more, usually by shoulder-surfing and asking "how the hell did you do that?". Now I am the go-to person for any Excel-related issues in our hospital, including outlying clinics. At least it was reflected on several annual ratings! But I would not have gotten the the level of "expertise" that I am at now if it were not for the combined intellect of this forum.


----------



## Stormseed (Jul 9, 2008)

Fazza said:


> Tiffany, just make it so. It is exactly what I've done. Fazza


 
Me too


----------

